# 7/8th scale industrial engine in the snow!



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I took my 7/8th scale Ruby conversion SD Warren out for a spin today. Also note the new 7/8th scale covered bridge which should fit the largest equipment.

We had about 8" of nice powdery snow on Wednesday which I swept of the tracks with an O-fficial WW&F switch broom. the stiff bristles did a great job...especially on the scale switches! two brooms had been damaged when clearing the wet heavy snow for the Victorian Christmas trains in December...I fixed the brooms then put one to use!

http://youtu.be/h1mrXKVqzlY


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Another beautiful snow scene video. Thanks for posting and sharing it with us in the greenbelt west coast. Although we did get some polar frigid temps recently maybe the first rains will come down as flakes...but it might be too heavy and wet snow for us. All the best, Peter.*


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Your Ruby looks great as a 7/8 loco. I admire you guys that run in the snow. I seem to be pretty much a fair weather operator and spend my winters in the shop or skiing.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Fun video! I like the new bridge, it looks good.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice run Eric. Love your low angles and background. Snow has melted here in Maryland. 

Jerry


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Real nice cold temps, snow and live steam. 
Great and thanks for posting.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great one. Love that Sd Warren. Looks great in the snow.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric;

Great video. Loved the plumes of steam leaking through the vents in the covered bridge. I sure hope that the employee who left the baggage door open on the combine gets some demerits for negligence.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks David! Well the conductor doesnt get demerits it would be the shop crew who haven't yet installed the doors or even seats


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

testing to see how photos are inserted


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Purdimous!!!

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------

